# The Journey from Texts to Translations by Paul D. Wegner



## MichaelNZ (Oct 6, 2014)

For those looking for a good book on how we got the Bible, I'll point you to _The Journey from Texts to Translations_ by Paul D. Wegner. He presents a detailed treatment of the development of Scripture and how we got from the originals to the versions we have today

Apologetica Christiana - Christian Apologetics: Book Review: The Journey from Texts to Translations by Paul D. Wegner


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 6, 2014)

We read this book at SBTS and I found it helpful overall.


----------

